# Autoscout24.at- [ edit] das Handwerk legen?



## Flowtec (28 August 2007)

Greetz @ all!

Das zwar mein erster Post, aber dennoch denke ich ein sinnvoller...
Also habe wie viele andere auch einen [ edit]  dort gefunden (der konnte mir sogar einen gefakten pass schicken :-D ) und würde den gern anzeigen. Da ich mich ein wenig mit IT auskenne, weis ich das das ned sehr einfach ist, weil der wahrscheinlich über Proxy gegangen sein konnte. ABER er wollte von mir das ich ihm die Kohle auf [noparse][email protected][/noparse] überweise! LOOOOOOOL :wall: 
Da kommt man auf eine gmx mail domain!
somit müsste man doch nachvollziehen können wer die registriert hat und den typen anzeigen können?!

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

LG,
Michael


----------



## Flowtec (28 August 2007)

*AW: Autoscout24.at- [ edit] das Handwerk legen?*

Es nervt mich einfach nun schon zu sehr und dieses Pack vermehrt sich immer mehr und keiner tut was dagegen!  
Unerfahrene Leute fahren total ein!


----------



## Reducal (28 August 2007)

*AW: Autoscout24.at- [ edit] das Handwerk legen?*



Flowtec schrieb:


> ...auf eine gmx mail domain!
> somit müsste man doch nachvollziehen können wer die registriert hat....


[Ironie]Sicher! Wer mit krimineller Energie andere Leute übern Tisch zieht, hinterlegt mit Sicherheit bei GMX seine echten Daten und nimmt für die Webmail oder POP3-Zugriffe auch immer brav seinen Provider her, der die Verbindungsdaten mindestens drei Jahre dem physikalischen Ursprung der Internetsession zuordnen kann. [/Ironie]
:wall:


----------



## Flowtec (28 August 2007)

*AW: Autoscout24.at- [ edit] das Handwerk legen?*



Reducal schrieb:


> [Ironie]Sicher! Wer mit krimineller Energie andere Leute übern Tisch zieht, hinterlegt mit Sicherheit bei GMX seine echten Daten und nimmt für die Webmail oder POP3-Zugriffe auch immer brav seinen Provider her, der die Verbindungsdaten mindestens drei Jahre dem physikalischen Ursprung der Internetsession zuordnen kann. [/Ironie]
> :wall:


Was für ein hilfreicher Post... *gähhn*
Wer meinen Post aufmerksam gelesen hat wir entnehmen können, dass ich doch schon angemerkt habe das dieser jemand nicht von grenzenloser Intelligenz zeugt?!?!? Wenn er doch glaubt jemand ist sooo dumm das er wirklich per email so eine saftrade-aktion durchzieht, den halte ich nicht für schlau!  Und somit ist es doch einen Versuch wert mal nachzufragen ob dieser Jemand vll auch sooo schlau war und etwas sinnvolles bei gmx hinterlassen hat?!


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 August 2007)

*AW: Autoscout24.at- [ edit] das Handwerk legen?*



Flowtec schrieb:


> Greetz @ all!


Benutzername FLOWTEC? Halte ich für wenig gelungen, alleine wegen der Irreleitung von Google. Bitte überdenken.


----------



## Flowtec (28 August 2007)

*AW: Autoscout24.at- [ edit] das Handwerk legen?*

sagt mal wird in dem forum auch über was sinnvolles THEMENBEZOGENES gesprochen??? :wall: 
was regst dich über meinen benutzernamen auf???
sonst nix besseres zu tun?


----------

